# اخذ مقاسات التروس الحلزونيه والمخروطيه



## وضاح الجبري (26 فبراير 2011)

لاهل الخبره عندي ترس حلزوني تكسر استطعت اخذ مقاس القطر الخارجي وعدد الاسنان باقي معي كيف اعرف زاويه الحلزون والمودول لكي اعطي هذه الرسمه الى اي ورشه للتصنيع 
ارجو الاتبخلو بلرد والافاده


----------



## برهان حكمت (26 فبراير 2011)

ممكن ان تجد ضالتك في هذه المشاركات وهي من منتدانا الغالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t212567.html


----------



## برهان حكمت (26 فبراير 2011)

الترس هو عبارة عن وسيلة من وسائل نقل الحركة وهناك أشكال وأنواع عديدة من التروس مثل الترس المخروطي والعدل والحلزوني والدودي وغيرة .










وله نسبه تخفيض عالية للسرعات وتختلف التروس في اشكلها حسب نوع نقل الحركة والقوة المبذولة لنقلها مع العلم ان الترس الحلزوني يتحمل اجهادات اكبر من الترس العدل وذلك لان القوة المؤثرة علي الترس العدل تؤسر علي كامل السنة اما في حالة الترس الحلزوني نجد ان التحميل يكون جزئي وتدريجي.


وينبغي عند نقل اي قوة ان تتدحرج اسنان التروس علي بعضها البعض وذلك ليقلل من حدوث تاكل والضجيج الصادر عنها.








وعند عملية تصميم اي ترس يوجد منحنين لعملية التصميم المنحني الأنفليوتي والمنحني السايكلويدي والمستخدم في التطبيسقات الهندسية هو المنحني الأنفليوتي وينشأ هذا المنحني بفرد خيط مشدود علي محيط دائرة ويمثل جانب السن جزءا صغيرا من المنحني.


عند عملية تعشيق ترسين يجب ان يكونا نفس المديول والمديول هو وحدة قياس اسنان التروس.


اما الماكينات المستخدمة في عملية انتاجة :


1- الفريزة


وهي من ابسط الطرق لتصنيع التروس العدلة والحلزونية ويتم فيها مايسمي بجهاز التقسيم ولاتستخدم في عملية الإنتاج الكمي. ويوجد منها نوعين رأسي وأفقي.


2- ماكينة الهوب وتستخدم في عمليات الإنتاج الكمي 


وهي الماكينة الأشمل في صناعة التروس حيث تستخدم في صناعة جميع أشكال التروس سواء كان عدل أو مخروطي أو مائل وتستخدم ايضا في تفتيح الترس الدودي . ولاتستخدم مع هذه العملية زيوت تبريد ولكن تستخدم زيوت قطع فقط 


3- تفتيح مركب ويستخدم في صناعة التروس الداخلية


وهي ماكينة يكون فيها الحد القاطع عبارة عن ترس يتحرك حركة ترددية لأعلي ولأسفل مع الدوران وكذلك مع دوران الشغلة المراد تفتيحها ويتم في هذا النوع تفتيح مجموعة من الأسنان في وقت واحد وتستخدم في عمل التروس المركبة والموجودة على مسافات متقاربة على نفس العمود


4- التفتيح المخروطي :


وهي ماكينة خاصة تستخدم في صناعة التروس المخروطية فقط وتستخدم سكنيتين متضادتين يعملان بشكل ترددي حيث تقطع كل سكينة فى كل تجويف مرة كى تقطع نصف الجانب الإنفليوتى للسنة بينما تتلوها الأخرى كى تقطع النصف الثانى. أما حركة الشغلة فتكون دورانية بشكل يتناسب مع حركة السكينتين من خلال ظرف يتحرك أوتوماتيكيا مقتربا ومبتعدا عن السكينتين, وتكون الزوايا عند أنتاج ترسين مخروطيين للعمل معا على نقل الحركة عموديا فأن زاوية الترس الثانى يتم إختيارها بزاوية بحيث يكون مجموعها مع زاوية الترس الأول مساوية للزاوية 90 درجة.


اما بالنسبة لحساب نسب التخفيض بين التروس يمكن استخدام هذه المعادلة البسيطة


( سرعة الترس القائد / سرعة الترس المنقاد ) = ( حاصل ضرب أسنان التروس المنقادة / حاصل ضرب أسنان التروس القائدة )


ونسبة التخفيض = عدد اسنان الترس المنقاد / عدداسنان الترس القائد

منقول للفائدة 



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7Z0IYJRM
برنامج يحتوي علي جميع حسابات التروس وبرنامج حساب اقطار الأعمدة​


----------



## مؤيد الاسلام (26 فبراير 2011)

وضاح الجبري قال:


> لاهل الخبره عندي ترس حلزوني تكسر استطعت اخذ مقاس القطر الخارجي وعدد الاسنان باقي معي كيف اعرف زاويه الحلزون والمودول لكي اعطي هذه الرسمه الى اي ورشه للتصنيع
> ارجو الاتبخلو بلرد والافاده



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضرتك تقسم القطر الخارجي علي عدد الاسنان يعطيك الموديول 
m=d\z
زاوية الحلزون حضرتك جيب ورقة كربون اسفلها ورقة بيضاء واضغط الترس عليها حتي تعلم الحلزونة بعد كدة اعمل محاور متعامدة وقيس زاوية ميل الحلزونة علي الافقي او الراسي 

ربما هناك طريقة اسهل علي كل حال اتمني اكون افدتك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (28 فبراير 2011)

استخدم منقلة قياس او بماتسمى فى لغة الورش (الكوستلة)


----------



## وضاح الجبري (28 فبراير 2011)

هناك قوانين تستخدم في الوش لمعرفة زاوية الحلزون ارجو ممن يعرفها يرفعها


----------



## قهرتني ضحكته (19 أكتوبر 2011)

وآلبرنآمج طريـقـته معقـده جدا ويآريت تسآعدني يآمهندس
آلمشكله آللي وآقفه قدامي هي كيفيه حسآب عدد الاسنآن حق التروس
وكيف نحدد حجم وعرض كل ترس
والف شكر ع جهدك الخرافي


----------

